# Australia- Queensland Betta Show.



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Just putting it out for however lives in Australia that there is a betta show happening on Sunday 9th of September! Hopefully some of you can spread the word if you live in the area. Sorry for the large image, not sure how to re-scale!


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope that there will be some reporters on the scene letting us know what is going on with pics, vids and interviews!!!!


----------

